# Shivering Day 5 Mourning Dove



## SubiWhale (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello All!

This is my first time here. My housemate and I recently rescued two mourning dove eggs after the mother was killed by a cat and the father abandoned the nest. We have no experience doing this whatsoever and after research and to our surprise, one of the eggs had hatched.

Five days later, today, the dove started to shiver after feedings. We feed it with warm food around 105F (Kaytee Exact) and clean it with a warm wet towel after it's finished. We're using a baster instead of syringe but it's doing quite well.

It shivers even though it's under a lamp running at about 97F. The only time it doesn't really shiver is if I cup it in my hands and wrap my fingers around. It takes about 10 minutes for it to stop shivering after it's placed back under the lamp.

Its poops are not too consistent but range from a healthy poop with a thick brown blob and a little bit of white to watery, stringy, and brown. It varies heavily and I'm not quite why.

We feed it til it has a nicely sized crop and give it a little bit of warm water after as well. But it still seems to be cold. It takes about 10 minutes all said and done from the beginning of feeding to finish.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTsPV652LzY&feature=youtu.be


Any tips or thoughts would be great.

Thanks!

PS: How do I tell the gender of one of these cuties?

PSS: Also since about day three, the little one makes a clicking sound with every breath. It doesn't seem to have affected it at all but I'm wondering if it's a precursor to anything serious.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

No reason to give water if you are giving formula, as there is enough water in that. A clicking sound doesn't sound good. You may have aspirated him while feeding or giving water. How are you feeding them with the baster?
No way to tell the gender.


----------



## SubiWhale (Jun 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> No reason to give water if you are giving formula, as there is enough water in that. A clicking sound doesn't sound good. You may have aspirated him while feeding or giving water. How are you feeding them with the baster?
> No way to tell the gender.


Gotcha. Will stop giving water.

Any way to fix that? It's been going on for a few days now.

Honestly, the little dove just sticks his bill into the baster hole and eats as if it were a syringe with a balloon. Not sure if it makes a difference.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would cut the end off and use the balloon or finger from a rubber glove. You will need a larger opening as he grows anyway. Is it the same one who is shivering? That doesn't look good. Not much you can do about it if that is what the problem is. Maybe it will clear up.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Where are you located?


----------



## SubiWhale (Jun 8, 2017)

Located in Los Angeles. I just looked up aspiration pnemonia and I really don't want the chick to have a problem. Weighing my options right now. If I take it to a vet, I'm not sure if they'll accept it or confiscate the bird since they're protected. Which I'm willing to do if it'll save the dove. But I'm not sure if they'll follow through and nurse it back to health or just euthanize it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may just euthanize it. Maybe he will be okay. But please, be very careful and use the balloon method, and don't give water, as that is easily aspirated. 
Is it the same one who shakes?


----------



## SubiWhale (Jun 8, 2017)

Jay3 said:


> They may just euthanize it. Maybe he will be okay. But please, be very careful and use the balloon method, and don't give water, as that is easily aspirated.
> Is it the same one who shakes?


Only one dove hatched so it's the same one. The other one didn't make it 

Would you suggest me to go to a vet or should we just wait it out and hope it gets better (if it ever does).


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Raising them from day one can be hard. Often the poor bird suffers and dies. That's why I always tell people not to try to hatch eggs. Not fair to the baby. If it were me, I would probably hope he would get better, as a vet just doesn't have the time to raise a five day out baby, and as you have said, they are protected. If it gets worse, then the vet may be the kindest thing to do, even if they do euthanize him, at least he wouldn't be suffering. So if it were me, I would give it a little bit and see if it clears up first. If not, then I'd go to the vet. You have to do what you think is right., as you are with the bird. Please let us know what you do, and how it goes.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If you can find an avian rehabber in your area then you could give them a call. They would be more likely to be able to help the bird and not euthanize him.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I think Terry Whatley is in Los Angeles. Will send this by email.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks cwebster. Good idea. I'm not sure where she is.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Terry sent this.
https://www.wildlife.ca.gov/Conservation/Laboratories/Wildlife-Investigations/Rehab/Facilities
Would make sure they will help and not just euthanize the little guy.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! That is quite a list. Will keep this for future. Good job cwebster!


----------



## SubiWhale (Jun 8, 2017)

Thank you guys so much!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Let us know what you decide to do, and if you find help.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Good luck with the little one. I've raised six from eggs (pigeons) and even though they're kept in the incubator for the first week I keep them on cloth, I find the material new baby clothes are made from is ideal because it doesn't shed fibres and no chance of toes getting ligatured. I like to have the chick surrounded in a nest to mimick the parent bird sitting on it - it keeps them contented I feel and if they get too warm they'll move off of it but usually they'll just snuggle, like they would together if there were two of them. Scrunch the material up so they can grip on it because using it flat may cause splay legs.


----------



## SubiWhale (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Update: so it seems like the popping noise has gone away for now. It happens every now and then but it's become more infrequent. However the little one is having a hard time standing and even a hard time staying upright. Its left leg works perfectly fine. Its little toes will extend out. However his right leg is always close to his body. It doesn't really ever come down unless we're holding it and even then, the outer two toes are curled in. He uses his opposite wing to balance and keep him upright and even still then, he sometimes just lays there away on his side because he can't balance upright.

Is this splayed leg? How do we fix it?

Thanks!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you post pictures showing what you are saying about the leg?
Normally a splayed leg goes outward or behind the bird. But something is wrong.


----------



## SubiWhale (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's the poor little guy trying to balance and falling over. The last picture is probably the clearest.

If the pictures dont work, here's the link: http://imgur.com/a/xhegx


----------

